# Knitting When Passenger in Car



## marthat (Jun 23, 2016)

This topic was discussed at a yarn group recently. The husbands of several friends do not want/allow them to knit on trips for safety reasons. I keep a small project in the car so I CAN knit. Neither my husband nor I have given much thought to what might happen in case of an accident. Opinions/thoughts on this.?


----------



## Porkypine0727 (Dec 6, 2016)

I have never been hurt knitting in the car. Been at it for years. If your car wreck is so bad that a knitting needle is a problem, I think you've got bigger problems!


----------



## Cindycz (Apr 11, 2011)

I and my husband prefer I knit on long familiar trips as traffic makes me very nervous at times!


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

If they are that concerned do a project using circular needles. They would bve safer than straigh ones.


----------



## Jenniwren (Oct 10, 2013)

I knit or crochet in the car - keeps me quiet! I do use a circular needle instead of straights, having dropped one of the straights and not been able to get at it until we stopped.


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

Statistics come in very handy in these sorts of discussions, I reckon. What are the chances of the various husbands having an accident? Are they such bad or reckless drivers that their record of having their wives killed in a car accident is such that no wife should ever sit in a car with one of them? 
The chances are that they are just normal average drivers, no better or worse than the average, which is precisely what the average is...
So their chances of having an accident is pretty unlikely. Now, let's add the knitting to the equation. Of all the drivers who have had an accident when their wives were knitting, how many of the knitting wives caused a severe injury to themselves or, heavens forbid, to their husband? I reckon you are probably more likely to be killed by lightening, though I have not looked up the figures, I have to admit.
I reckon these husbands either do not understand statistics or are ever so slightly controlling individuals. The man who is going to tell me when I can knit is not yet born!!!
Of course, I presumed you meant the passenger, not the driver!!!!!! Chances are that those men do not knit - such a shame!!!!!!!!! 
Thanks for allowing me to chuckle while typing... I am not driving at the same time, nor knitting...


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

I always knit in the car - as a passenger, of course. Only time I ever think about it is when I have a cable needle in my mouth...the most convenient place to keep it handy.....if we got in an accident, would the cable needle get lodged in my palate? Other than that, what could possibly be unsafe while knitting in the car? I have a friend who shall remain nameless who knits at red lights - she is the driver.


----------



## Nannycatx3 (Apr 13, 2017)

I have never thought about safety issues related to knitting in a car. I suppose there might be a small chance of poking yourself with a needle if you're in a serious accident. For me, the benefits of knitting outweigh the risks. I'm taking my knitting!


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

I agree knit away but use a circular needle. Not only safer but less likely to drop a needle which could cause a break in concentration for your husband.


----------



## knityknot (Mar 25, 2013)

I knit and crochet in the car on long journeys always ask dh if he minds me doing my knitting always the same answer no of course not why should I mind.


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

knityknot said:


> I knit and crochet in the car on long journeys always ask dh if he minds me doing my knitting always the same answer no of course not why should I mind.


Good sensible man!!! :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

I'm trying to envision a scenario where my husband tells me he doesn't "allow" me to do something. Nope.........can't even fathom that.
That said, I can certainly see in a car accident that a straight knitting needle *might* turn into something that pokes into a knitter. But, so would a pencil, and I don't hear much argument against working crossword puzzles in a car.


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

torregro said:


> I'm trying to envision a scenario where my husband tells me he doesn't "allow" me to do something. Nope.........can't even fathom that.
> That said, I can certainly see in a car accident that a straight knitting needle *might* turn into something that pokes into a knitter. But, so would a pencil, and I don't hear much argument against working crossword puzzles in a car.


Good sensible woman!!! :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I have done a lot of knitting when a passenger in a car and, fortunately, have never been hurt by my knitting needles. There are a lot of potential dangers in the world, and if we let those stop us we would never leave our beds. I guess I depend on using my common sense and faith to get me through.


----------



## Nannycatx3 (Apr 13, 2017)

I wondered about that "husband doesn't allow" part, too. That would not fly in my house!


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

I'm a danger to myself most of the time, anyway. Just a klutzy accident prone person. I cut myself in the kitchen more than I ever would knitting in the car!


----------



## Gloriagail (May 14, 2014)

I knit wherever I like. In the car if I don't have to do the driving, etc. Hubbies won't LET them?? Besides, if you're born to be shot, you'll never be hung! Lol


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

My husband would never tell me I couldn't knit cause he knows that is exactly what I would break my neck to do just because he said I couldn't.


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

Nannycatx3 said:


> I wondered about that "husband doesn't allow" part, too. That would not fly in my house!


OMG!!! Not in my house or car either!!!!! I usually do the driving anyway...


----------



## TERIGODMOTHER (Sep 30, 2014)

LindaH said:


> My husband would never tell me I couldn't knit cause he knows that is exactly what I would break my neck to do just because he said I couldn't.


This exactly. My hubby is way too smart for that.


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> I'm a danger to myself most of the time, anyway. Just a klutzy accident prone person. I cut myself in the kitchen more than I ever would knitting in the car!


Aaaahhh! but then that is your choice and not one imposed by a "man who knows better than 'his' poor woman"... I am all for choice and would not want you to hurt yourself... :sm01:


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

Porkypine0727 said:


> I have never been hurt knitting in the car. Been at it for years. If your car wreck is so bad that a knitting needle is a problem, I think you've got bigger problems!


I agree 100%. This is ridiculous. Think of all the things in the car that would fly around in your car if there were to be an accident.


----------



## katanamama (Mar 9, 2017)

I haven't been knitting very long, but after reading the comments here I think it is an excellent idea.

When I'm in the passenger seat I unfortunately witness the careless risky moves of every driver around me, one sharp intake of breath or grabbing onto to something drives my DH to distraction, his first reaction is I'm in distress which distracts him. Luckily we've never been in an accident.

I used to play games on my phone to distract myself and keep my eyes off the road. Now I fully intend to take my knitting along on every trip.


----------



## CindyAM (Sep 23, 2013)

Nannycatx3 said:


> I wondered about that "husband doesn't allow" part, too. That would not fly in my house!


Totally agree with this. That would make me do it or die trying!! :sm02:


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

The question would not arise. My DH knows that I will not do anything that would endanger us.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

This is not knitting problem. This is a control problem.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

For the longest time my husband didn't really want me to knit in the car. But ever since he bought what I consider a large pick up truck, which he uses to drive to his mom's ranch, he doesn't seem to have an issue with it. He knows it puts me in my happy place, and he likes me to come with him, which I do on occasion. But mostly, I think because the cab area is larger, he doesn't feel as threatened by those pesky needles. I only use circulars, so I'm sure that helps. Long, spear-like straights might be an issue.


----------



## LinaJO (Mar 27, 2016)

Ann DeGray said:


> This is not knitting problem. This is a control problem.


Agreed.

Could the problem be that one is not paying constant attention to said husband? :sm08:


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

mlab said:


> Good sensible man!!! :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


Mine is even better, when I am the passenger, he asks if I have my knitting. :sm09:


----------



## antiqueone (Oct 2, 2013)

Nannycatx3 said:


> I wondered about that "husband doesn't allow" part, too. That would not fly in my house!


As my DH is no longer on earth, I still heard him chuckle at the thought of "not allowing" me to do anything. As to the safety of knitting while a passenger, it would be a lot safer than the reactions of a friend who occasionally rides with me....as we approach a stop sign, slowly getting ready to stop, she is already screaming and grabbing my arm yelling "there's a car coming"........instant heart attack!! Knitting is safer.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

torregro said:


> I'm trying to envision a scenario where my husband tells me he doesn't "allow" me to do something. Nope.........can't even fathom that.
> That said, I can certainly see in a car accident that a straight knitting needle *might* turn into something that pokes into a knitter. But, so would a pencil, and I don't hear much argument against working crossword puzzles in a car.


Bravo - perfect answer! I can't imagine my husband ever telling me he wouldn't "allow" me to do something . . . and I sure wouldn't presume to do that to him!

And again, I agree with torregro, hard to envision an occasion that a knitting needle could do harm to the knitter - or to the driver!


----------



## eeaton (Apr 13, 2012)

Knit every time I am in the car as a passenger. We live an hour round trip from the town in which we do our shopping etc. seems like a terrible waste of time not to be doing something.


----------



## Lynn-Philly (Dec 2, 2012)

torregro said:


> I'm trying to envision a scenario where my husband tells me he doesn't "allow" me to do something. Nope.........can't even fathom that.
> That said, I can certainly see in a car accident that a straight knitting needle *might* turn into something that pokes into a knitter. But, so would a pencil, and I don't hear much argument against working crossword puzzles in a car.


I'm having trouble imagining that same scenario. Lmao


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

On long trips: car, plane or bus, I take my knitting. I am a passenger of course, so that is not an issue. No one has ever dared tell me I can not. I have wondered myself about the safety issue if there were an accident while knitting but changed to circs and dismissed the thought. We live our lives with uncertainty but if we allow that to be our main concern we are defeated before we start. AS long as I am not actively and consciously hurting myself or others I leave the rest to my God. He's got a pretty good handle on things.


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

I use interchangeable circulars with 4" points. It's hard to imagine them causing any kind of severe injury. Hubby Dearest has always been concerned about safety issues, but has never had an issue with me knitting on the go.


----------



## Brennalou (Apr 16, 2017)

I have found that the only "danger" in my car-knitting is the chance of my yarn getting dirty if it falls on the floormat! I have made dozens of baby hats while my husband drives.


----------



## marthat (Jun 23, 2016)

As OP I am in full agreement with knitting as passenger. I have never even THOUGHT about asking my husband if I could knit. In fact, he always asks if I have my project(s) with me. I only use circular needles and they would be the least of my worries in an accident. Perhaps the husbands are fearful of the needles puncturing an airbag. Thanks for the input. I'll continue knitting in the car!


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

torregro said:


> I'm trying to envision a scenario where my husband tells me he doesn't "allow" me to do something. Nope.........can't even fathom that.
> That said, I can certainly see in a car accident that a straight knitting needle *might* turn into something that pokes into a knitter. But, so would a pencil, and I don't hear much argument against working crossword puzzles in a car.


Amen to that! Having been in an accident where the airbags deployed, I supposed you could be impaled. But it's not on the list of things I worry about


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

mlab said:


> Aaaahhh! but then that is your choice and not one imposed by a "man who knows better than 'his' poor woman"... I am all for choice and would not want you to hurt yourself... :sm01:


Yes, and I am very glad I have a husband who trusts me as a person who can make her own decisions. He has never told me I couldn't or shouldn't do something.
And I trust him as a person who can make his own decisions. Except when I ask him to go to the grocery store for me. Then it's my decision!


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Like others that would only make me want to do it to let him know I will knit where I like, however Knitting along with reading in the car makes my sick!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

LinaJO said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Could the problem be that one is not paying constant attention to said husband? :sm08:


I think you and Ann DeGray have hit the proverbial nail on the head!!


----------



## knityknot (Mar 25, 2013)

You certainly do have a wonderful husband as most of us knitter's do I know I certainly have.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I always knit when my DH drives. Never had a problem other than I don't look at the boring view.


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

I knit in the car as long as ai am not the driver, of course. I knitted and adult sweater on a trip across USA. On the way back, crocheted a blanket. Never a mishap or any doubt that was safe.


----------



## susanstamps (Feb 23, 2017)

We travel with a fifth wheel a lot! I couldn't do it without my knitting or crocheting. I choose specific projects to work on in the truck, Afghan squares, socks, beanies... I also keep a larger project(s) in the 5th wheel that I can work on while camping. Where else could I find so many hours of uninterrupted knitting?


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

If I were forbidden to knit in a car, then I could see a knitting needle causing damage to said person!!!


----------



## knityknot (Mar 25, 2013)

Nice one same here even though I do ask my dh if it's ok to knit sometimes he wants to talk about our journey.


----------



## Kat Knits (Feb 28, 2017)

To those husbands who do not allow it I would say "If you do not want me to knit, I am going to drive!" Bet they would change their tune quickly.


----------



## bokemom (Mar 16, 2017)

You might want to talk to your hubby and find out what is really bugging him about knitting in the car. My husband would complain about me too, but after talking to him, the problem was working on big projects. I didn't realize how much I moved around while working on a blanket. Yarn here, wads of fabric there, ECT. Now I work on my dish clothes on trips, and we're both happier. And yes sometimes he does get bossy with me and I always tell him the answer to "who's my daddy?" isn't him.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

I nearly always knit while hubby drives. Mostly with short wooden needles, sometimes regular sized ones. If I get injured, the wool will help staunch the blood flow.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mlab said:


> Statistics come in very handy in these sorts of discussions, I reckon. What are the chances of the various husbands having an accident? Are they such bad or reckless drivers that their record of having their wives killed in a car accident is such that no wife should ever sit in a car with one of them?
> The chances are that they are just normal average drivers, no better or worse than the average, which is precisely what the average is...
> So their chances of having an accident is pretty unlikely. Now, let's add the knitting to the equation. Of all the drivers who have had an accident when their wives were knitting, how many of the knitting wives caused a severe injury to themselves or, heavens forbid, to their husband? I reckon you are probably more likely to be killed by lightening, though I have not looked up the figures, I have to admit.
> I reckon these husbands either do not understand statistics or are ever so slightly controlling individuals. The man who is going to tell me when I can knit is not yet born!!!
> ...


I love your take on the topic!!! Definitely worth a few chuckles!! :sm02:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> This is not knitting problem. This is a control problem.


Bingo!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I knit in the car. I knit as a passenger, and - occasionally - as the driver. There is nothing more boring than being stuck on an elevated highway with no exit (or even an entrance) ramp in view. The overhead bulletin boards proclaim: "Incident" ahead, give the lane(s) blocked, and everyone creeps forward at a snail's pace. Instead of getting out of my car and stomping around between cars cussing, I get a few rows done between moving forward a couple of feet. Knitting and the radio keep me calm, while all about me are losing their cool.


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I knit in the car. I knit as a passenger, and - occasionally - as the driver. There is nothing more boring than being stuck on an elevated highway with no exit (or even an entrance) ramp in view. The overhead bulletin boards proclaim: "Incident" ahead, give the lane(s) blocked, and everyone creeps forward at a snail's pace. Instead of getting out of my car and stomping around between cars cussing, I get a few rows done between moving forward a couple of feet. Knitting and the radio keep me calm, while all about me are losing their cool.


I'm reminded of the gas shortage so many decades ago, when getting a fill up was something we had to plan for. I'd pack a lunch, drop the kids off at my MIL, and pull into the gas line, then knit on my WIP while waiting my turn at the pump.


----------



## SeasideKnit (Jun 4, 2016)

Where did these husbands get the statistics that a passenger knitting in a car is dangerous? I laughed when I read that! Don't you think that would be an international headline? 

"Husband Killed by Knitting Needles in Car Wreck" - can't say I ever heard that on the news!!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Sort of like reading in the car. If I am not driving I will be doing something, preferable knitting or crochet. Hubby agrees and does not mine me doing it.


----------



## KitKat789 (May 17, 2016)

I'd be sick as a dog in no time if I tried to knit or read while riding. Before GPS came along I couldn't even read a map without stopping the car.


----------



## Peggan (Aug 19, 2016)

I sometimes knit in the car (and I almost always use circular needles). The problem for me is the same as reading while riding in a car that sometimes I get sick to my stomach and have to stop knitting or reading and look out the window more. I never considered it being a safety issue with the needles. But then I almost always use circular needles for all my projects.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't knit in the car but not because I'm being told not to. I'm to busy being a back seat driver. My husband would probably like me to knit and be quiet.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Peggan said:


> I sometimes knit in the car (and I almost always use circular needles). The problem for me is the same as reading while riding in a car that sometimes I get sick to my stomach and have to stop knitting or reading and look out the window more. I never considered it being a safety issue with the needles. But then I almost always use circular needles for all my projects.


I must be having a senior moment because I don't get why circular needles are safer than straights in everyone's minds. The points are the dangerous parts and all knitting needles have them.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> I must be having a senior moment because I don't get why circular needles are safer than straights in everyone's minds. The points are the dangerous parts and all knitting needles have them.


A straight needle has a stopper on one end, and that stopper _could_ be a point of contact and cause the point to puncture - body part and/or air-bag. I've never heard of it happening, but it is a possibility. A circular needle, even with the pointiest of Signature Needle Arts' stiletto-points, just doesn't have as much likelihood of puncturing, and if it did, it's shorter than most straight needles.

Personally, I don't use straights or dpns in the car (or anywhere outside the house anymore), because I tend to drop the empty needle, and I'm just fed up chasing it down wherever. Circulars are what I use to avoid that problem.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> A straight needle has a stopper on one end, and that stopper _could_ be a point of contact and cause the point to puncture - body part and/or air-bag. I've never heard of it happening, but it is a possibility. A circular needle, even with the pointiest of Signature Needle Arts' stiletto-points, just doesn't have as much likelihood of puncturing, and if it did, it's shorter than most straight needles.
> 
> Personally, I don't use straights or dpns in the car (or anywhere outside the house anymore), because I tend to drop the empty needle, and I'm just fed up chasing it down wherever. Circulars are what I use to avoid that problem.


Got it!


----------



## nonak (Sep 18, 2013)

torregro said:


> I'm trying to envision a scenario where my husband tells me he doesn't "allow" me to do something. Nope.........can't even fathom that.
> That said, I can certainly see in a car accident that a straight knitting needle *might* turn into something that pokes into a knitter. But, so would a pencil, and I don't hear much argument against working crossword puzzles in a car.


I'm with you -- the needle might be more hazardous to my husband when he told me i wasn't allowed to knit - in the car or otherwise. It seems to me that if you're in a car accident you might have bigger worries than being poked by a knitting needle!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

marthat said:


> This topic was discussed at a yarn group recently. The husbands of several friends do not want/allow them to knit on trips for safety reasons. I keep a small project in the car so I CAN knit. Neither my husband nor I have given much thought to what might happen in case of an accident. Opinions/thoughts on this.?


My DH could not possibly keep me from knitting in the car, when a passenger. We drive from Oregon to Southern California and back at least twice each year...spending about 9 hours in the car... half of which I do drive.. so that only leaves me about 4.5 hours of knitting. When stuck in traffic, I sometimes even manage to get a row/round or two while sitting in the driver's seat.


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

I knit when travelling. It reduces car sickness dramatically for me. Think about it, when knitting, needles point away from the body. Incase of impact, air bags would deploy. I do make sure my spinning wheel wears its seat belt and anything hard and loose is stowed in the boot, just in case....


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I wish I could knit in the car, but I would be carsick within the first ten miles. I'm sure my DH would love it if I was concentrating on my knitting, and not his driving!


----------



## Girl Friday (Jan 13, 2014)

Think about how you hold your needles - they are at an angle across your body - not pointing straight at your body so I very much doubt that they would cause a problem.


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I love your take on the topic!!! Definitely worth a few chuckles!! :sm02:


Glad you had a chuckle :sm02:, but knowledge of risk perception is extremely valuable in this sort of argument because figures talk... The best course I ever did when I was doing my degree with the Open University in the UK was "Professional Judgment and Decision Making" - just brilliant!!! Altogether changed my way of looking at risk. It was very much based errors in the practice of medicine - quite scary actually. The risk of a serious injury due to knitting in a car must be next to practically nothing. If someone ever dies because of such an accident, it will make the headlines in the media not because it is common, but because it is extremely rare and therefore noteworthy. If it was really common, it would be a question asked by insurance companies. Ah! the benefit of statistics in common sense... :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

I used to get car sick, but now, as long as I am in the front seat, and don't look down too long, I'm fine. I plan uncomplicated projects for trips so I look up often during stretches of stockinette stitch. Working on larger needles (8 - 10) also makes it easier to knit without looking much. We just returned from a two week trip, with each way approximately 1300 miles. I knit most of the way, and have several completed projects as a result. My husband (driving) might point out something ahead or off to the side that he wants me to see, and usually I can say, "yes, I see (or saw) that". I also see things he does not see, and can warn him. Knitting helps pass the time, produces something tangible, still allows conversation, and is easily stowed before a stop. I see no safety concern with knitting. As a matter of fact, I see more problems with the non-knitting passengers in front seat that like to put their bare feet up on the dash in front of them. Drives me nuts!! A sudden stop (or worse) could easily break a leg and I would think those legs could interfere with the air bags if deployed. Thanks for allowing me to vent!


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

After reading all your responses and having a chuckle over a few of them I am baffled by the husband's refusal of his wife to knit in the car. I do it all the time when my hubs is driving and he is fine with it unless I start to spread out too far and have stuff like a pattern on the center console or something. One time I had my cable needle in the cup holder and it came flying out every time he reached for his soda. I thought it rather funny but he did not. I ended up sticking it behind my ear, problem solved.


----------



## joankav (Nov 7, 2012)

My hubby has been known to say to me if we are out and about and decide to go on a longer drive "Do you have your knitting"?..No! Then let's go get it now. Lol...he knows I fall asleep if I do not have it. When we went to Ireland a couple of years ago we drove straight to Blarney Castle from Dublin Airport....only 2 1/2 hours but I couldn't keep my eyes open. Blarney Woolen Mill was across the road from the castle and I was politely asked to please go in there and get some wool and needles and of course I did what I was asked lol. Now I automatically bring a project when we go in the car. Never would have thought it was dangerous


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

If I'm not knitting in the car my husband asks why not. I use circs for everything now so no danger of dropping a needle. I wouldn't use dpns as probably just having to brake hard and one of them would jab me somewhere!


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

pattibe said:


> I always knit in the car - as a passenger, of course. Only time I ever think about it is when I have a cable needle in my mouth...the most convenient place to keep it handy.....if we got in an accident, would the cable needle get lodged in my palate? Other than that, what could possibly be unsafe while knitting in the car? I have a friend who shall remain nameless who knits at red lights - she is the driver.


With you, especially on the cable needle in mouth bit! Made me chuckle as I was doing exactly that the other day and thinking exactly the same thought.....survived it tho!


----------



## clavettek (Oct 22, 2011)

I have crocheted in the car on long trips it helps keep me from talking to my husband and making him concentrate on his driving therefore we don't have any accidents or miss roads. And we find that it's less stress on him.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

I had to laugh as I do not remember who posted this video of a woman crocheting but it made me think of this.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/video/news/video-1247771/Female-driver-caught-doing-CROCHET-driving-fast-lane.html


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Found this video on Youtube about the dangers of knitting needles and driving.


----------



## Kate48 (Dec 23, 2016)

Maybe these hubbys are concerned the stick will be used on them for "dumb" driving....just sayin'


----------



## maspd (May 20, 2013)

We drive from Toronto to Florida and reverse once a year. People ask if I share in the driving. My answer is no cause DH won't share in the knitting.


----------



## Cade's G'ma (Mar 30, 2011)

I have a bag and a shirt that says, "If I can't take my yarn, I'm not going"! I think it is more company to the driver to have a knitter than a person that just falls asleep!


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

Actually I have never knitted in a car but that's because I'm usually the driver. But the part about the husband "allowing"? Really????


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

It is dangerous to me common sense however I have done it. so is being in a car in an accident in the first place. I don't have an answer I don't think it's a good idea though.


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

What sort of husbands would stop their wife knitting in the car. Nervous worriers about something that is highly unlikely to happen? controlling? Selfish wanting their wife's full attention on them? or perhaps they don't want their wife to enjoy herself and relax while they do the job of driving?


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

katanamama said:


> When I'm in the passenger seat I unfortunately witness the careless risky moves of every driver around me, one sharp intake of breath or grabbing onto to something drives my DH to distraction, his first reaction is I'm in distress which distracts him. Luckily we've never been in an accident.


Exactly why I always have something to work on when a passenger. Cannot imagine road trips w/o my knitting. Always circular. And my hubby was also a smart one.


----------



## Jennydan (Apr 6, 2016)

A Truckie was knitting on a long haul. Quite easy if you knit continental with hands on top of the wheel. 
A policeman overtook and signalled him. "Pullover, pullover!" 
" No mate," called out the truckie.... "Cardigan".


----------



## Kadoonya (Nov 4, 2015)

Apparently needlescould puncture an airbag and reduce the effectiveness.


----------



## madkennedy (Apr 2, 2017)

Totally agree - I always knit as a passenger in the car. Husband just bought a new car and had me check out if I would be able to knit in the passenger seat. It is smaller than our old car in that regard. He also prefers I knit as traffic makes me nervous too. He always says, "just keep knitting and stop watching."


----------



## Kadoonya (Nov 4, 2015)

Re husband forbidding something: ordinarily this would compel me to persist. However, I have always regarded the driver as the captain of a ship, or pilot of a plane, and what he or she says is the rule, in the vehicle. Rules change when the 'captain ' changes. It is an issue of distraction.


----------



## ac001234h (Feb 11, 2011)

my husband would nnot allow me to drive anymore after a stroke with a seizure. when he was taken to hospital with a heart attack I couldn't drive to hospital and was not there when he died. I regret that. I should have put my foot down a d demanded my rights.


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

I always knit in the car on long trips. If we have an accident that is serious enough for the needles to be an issue, I have bigger worries. And the line husband doesn't allow, REALLY? You are an adult and capable of making your own decisions aren't you?


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Doesn't allow? Yeah, right. And they are still around? 

I'll listen to reasoning, not don't allows.

Straight needles can be a problem since the cars width is so much smaller. But I would worry more about damaging the car's interior rather than myself! 

That's why we bought a minivan, if they are still called that.

I had a friend who told me no needles. It still rankles me. I don't ride with her anymore. It is her choice in her car. But my choice to go or not.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

I choose not to knit while riding in a car for two reasons....1. it makes me nauseous , can't read while riding either. 2. the thought that SOMEONE ELSE might hit the car and cause the sharp pointed stick in my hand to fly and lodge in my eye, or drivers eye ( husband most likely) or passenger in back seat. Probably not very good likely hood of it happening, but...."stuff" happens. This is of course just my personal opinion. Each to his own. Getting off of soap box now.


----------



## azkcoups (Feb 15, 2013)

I don't think knitting in the car is a good idea. In the event of an accident, the needle could become a projectile & with the sharp point could do damage to the occupants of the car. Accidents may not be common, but they do happen. As far as "not allowing" someone to knit in the car, do you "allow" passengers who don't wear seatbelts, smoke, ride with hands or feet sticking out the window or engage in other activities that you consider unsafe.  The driver does have some responsibility to ensure the passengers are safe. I do think however that a husband would be wise to use a different choice of words when discussing the matter with his wife.


----------



## ozychris (Sep 2, 2016)

I love knitting while we are travelling, of course when I take over driving he won't take over the knitting but I think that is probably for the better. I have always knitted with standard needles and only recently started using circular needles. Think they might be safer in the car. Never really thought about it until a little while ago. Love some of the comments, wish there was like buttons.


----------



## grammyx10 (Aug 4, 2016)

I always knit in the car, but I do use circular needles. It seems to make the time pass quicker. Just sitting in the car seems to be a waste of time and I used to stew over how much knitting I could be getting done. Knit on ladies.


----------



## loremiko (Nov 25, 2015)

Once we were driving from los Angeles to san diego. Since as passenger, I take on the role of assistant navigator, and was knitting, we ended up in Palm springs cause I was knitting to my heart's content, not watching freeway signs. Now I'm always asked to stop at decision-making junctions. It was so funny when I looked up and saw Palm trees and not the ocean.


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

I would like to think the 'does not allow' part comes from a concern for the wife's safety and/ or maybe he likes her company and also wants conversation to keep him alert. Anyway, I'm thinking knitting in a car would be actually less dangerous than on a plane during turbulence. Ps circulars, yes. On a plane with straights several years ago. After the kind person behind me picked up my dropped straight twice ( it having made a big clanging noise, too), I put the knitting away and used circs on all subsequent flights and car rides.


----------



## Patricia368 (Apr 3, 2011)

Knitting in the car is a must for me! Enjo


----------



## Patricia368 (Apr 3, 2011)

Knitting in the car is a must for me! Enjoy it and can carry on conversations, and also watch for route signs or other things. But I don't do complicated projects, because there are interruptions alot of the time and sometimes I forget where I was. I love to knit anywhere, and get lots of knitting done. Mostly small projects, hats, scarfs, baby afghans, and sometimes socks. What is the saying, "if I am sitting I am knitting" holds true for me when we travel.


----------



## quiltngrama (Apr 6, 2017)

The Yarn Harlot, Stephanie Pearle McPhee discussed this once.... It's ridiculous. The same goes for people who say, "I cannot knit. If I did, I would probably stab myself.". Ridiculous. Also very ridiculous---->. "I can't sew. I can't even sew on a button!". These people don't WANT to. That's ok. More fabric and yarn for US! ????


----------



## luci2792 (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm not a good passenger on long car rides. So, I knit or crochet to keep ME distracted from traffic, roadwork, etc. DH and I often listen to books on CD as we ride. We're happy with the arrangement; it works for us. BUT, the phrase "does not allow" sends negative signals to me. It's rather inconsiderate of someone who professes to love someone else to demand that that someone not do something. Not my perception of love at all. I'll keep the fella I've had for 42 yrs. BTW, American TV is filled with stories this week of how the mighty fall for just this kind of "does not allow" behavior. It's a lesson for all of us: respect each other.


----------



## hazelroselooms (Oct 19, 2016)

I'm sorry, but any woman who allows her husband to 'not allow' her to do anything has worse problems than a little curtailed knitting time!


----------



## KathrynDay (Jan 31, 2017)

Love the pencil comparison!


----------



## GrandmaSuzy (Nov 15, 2016)

marthat said:


> This topic was discussed at a yarn group recently. The husbands of several friends do not want/allow them to knit on trips for safety reasons. I keep a small project in the car so I CAN knit. Neither my husband nor I have given much thought to what might happen in case of an accident. Opinions/thoughts on this.?


What about knitting on airplanes and the plane falls down? Same thing? Besides, any time we ever went on a road trip, I always drove. My husband didn't like driving my car, and bitched about it the whole time. He also bitched while I was driving, too. I ignored it, although I was reeeaaallly tempted to leave him on the side of the road! That's why I went a lot of places by myself.

Suzy in Southern Illinois


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

My needles and I have logged many miles on the highway. Have been knitting in the vehicle since 2003. Knitted to Alaska and back and all over the lower 48. Never had an accident, altho I did lose a DP needle once. As someone else said, if you have a bad enough accident to be stabbed with your needles, you have more to worry about. Knit on!!!


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

Never did any of that in a car. High speed an kissing probably more dangerous..


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm with you on the "husband doesn't allow." That has never even been close to being an issue! I knit in the car all the time. Knitting is just always there.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

"husband does not allow" Say whuuuutt? Is the wife a grown woman or what?

BTW, Knitting as the passenger seems perfectly logical to me.
My Big Guy prefers my knitting to my giving directions, etc.....


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

I can't knit while a passenger nor can I read since I suffer from motion sickness in the car and have ever since I was an infant (according to my Mom)


----------



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

Just thinking about the danger element - I would never be allowed to sit down, as I have sat on my needles more times than I care to remember. Try to use my yarn bowl now as last time it really hurt!
I can't knit whilst travelling (because of motion sickness) and really wish I could.


----------



## maryfrommanteo (Oct 3, 2016)

i used to have my knitting with me and when we'd deposited our patient in whichever hospital, I'd knit in either the ambulance or the helicopter! And I hadn't discovered circular needles at that time. No problems, tho' one pilot accused me of hitting the joy stick with my knee. I think it was his imagination. Couldn't have been a needle, at any rate. The last couple of statements are getting my tongue stuck farther into my cheek. Better stop while I'm ahead!


----------



## LinaJO (Mar 27, 2016)

joankav said:


> Blarney Woolen Mill was across the road from the castle and I was politely asked to please go in there and get some wool ... [/quote
> 
> Does this paragon of a man have a few brothers to share?
> 
> :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

LunaDragon said:


> I had to laugh as I do not remember who posted this video of a woman crocheting but it made me think of this.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/video/news/video-1247771/Female-driver-caught-doing-CROCHET-driving-fast-lane.html


OMG!!! In the fast lane and with snow on the ground!!! OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!! Madness!!!!! I hope she lost her driver's license!!!!


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

mlab said:


> Statistics come in very handy in these sorts of discussions, I reckon. What are the chances of the various husbands having an accident? Are they such bad or reckless drivers that their record of having their wives killed in a car accident is such that no wife should ever sit in a car with one of them?
> The chances are that they are just normal average drivers, no better or worse than the average, which is precisely what the average is...
> So their chances of having an accident is pretty unlikely. Now, let's add the knitting to the equation. Of all the drivers who have had an accident when their wives were knitting, how many of the knitting wives caused a severe injury to themselves or, heavens forbid, to their husband? I reckon you are probably more likely to be killed by lightening, though I have not looked up the figures, I have to admit.
> I reckon these husbands either do not understand statistics or are ever so slightly controlling individuals. The man who is going to tell me when I can knit is not yet born!!!
> ...


Thanks for the chuckle!

:sm09:


----------



## watchglass (Jul 8, 2012)

When I was 16, my family was hit head on by a drunk 19 year old. I was in the back seat knitting away.
When we went thru the car later on, my knitting needles and scarf was under the front seat. Not sure
how they ended up there. This was the last time I knit anything for about 40 years and set me for life on
drinking and driving.


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

My husband does not want me to knit in the car. His reasoning -- if the airbag is punctured, I have lost my first line of protection. We have never been in a serious car accident, but with all of the crazy, distracted drivers on the road now - not sure that we will be able to maintain a perfect record!


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

I knit on all my car journeys as a passenger.
Husband could try and ban me at his peril!


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

antiqueone said:


> As my DH is no longer on earth, I still heard him chuckle at the thought of "not allowing" me to do anything. As to the safety of knitting while a passenger, it would be a lot safer than the reactions of a friend who occasionally rides with me....as we approach a stop sign, slowly getting ready to stop, she is already screaming and grabbing my arm yelling "there's a car coming"........instant heart attack!! Knitting is safer.


I do not do passengers anymore (as we approach a stop sign, slowly getting ready to stop, she is already screaming and grabbing my arm yelling "there's a car coming). these people do not belong in any vehicle of mine. These people usually have never held a license.


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

I knit on long trips because otherwise I fall asleep. I think it's better for me to be awake and company for my husband than dozing. Besides, if I sleep in the car then I'm awake most of the night and that becomes a problem.


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

Ellie RD said:


> My husband does not want me to knit in the car. His reasoning -- if the airbag is punctured, I have lost my first line of protection. We have never been in a serious car accident, but with all of the crazy, distracted drivers on the road now - not sure that we will be able to maintain a perfect record!


I thought about the airbag but more in the sense that it could cause the needle to stab me. I think the airbag deploys then deflates so quickly that the needles would not be an issue.


----------



## kacsa (Sep 9, 2015)

I never knit in the car - and yes, it is a safety issue for me. This is my decision.

Going out I rather take plesaure in the scenery - the Praries, the Rockies... I can't see these beauties at home. They energize me a lot more, than knitting on the road. I knit a lot (I think) and love knitting very much, but I don't allow it to take over my life. This is just me.

My husband loves fixing things in our home, you rarely see him without his tools. But when we are on the road and I drive, he never has his screwdriver in his hands.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Didn't anyone see the video that I posted in this thread?
Also, why is everyone focusing on just the airbag puncturing?
Do you know how fast an airbag deploys or how much power it is behind it?

I found the following material on other websites discussing the subject.
Knitting with straight needles in a car is akin to running down the stairs with scissors. It takes very little to puncture the skin and injure you critically, and as someone already suggested, it could puncture the airbag. The forces in an accident are far too great for you to control and the speeds with which things happen far too fast to respond too. 
Remember too that while your driver may be an excellent driver, the roads are loaded with others who are not.

Any object between the occupant and an airbag inflating at 100 mph is not a good idea.

Dear Tom and Ray:
Is it safe to knit (as a passenger) in a seat with an air bag? My husband says I shouldn't, but I want to know for sure. -- Kim
TOM: Well, it's safe unless you have an accident that deploys the air bag, Kim. Depending upon which way the needles are pointing when the air bag goes off, they could either be tossed into the back seat or speared into the seat back, by way of your thorax.
RAY: So if you really want to be safe, you have to sit in the back, like Grandmas do with their knitting needles.


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

When I'm a passenger, I usually have knitting with me. However, I'm always too interested in the scenery around us to work on it.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

mlab said:


> Statistics come in very handy in these sorts of discussions, I reckon. What are the chances of the various husbands having an accident? Are they such bad or reckless drivers that their record of having their wives killed in a car accident is such that no wife should ever sit in a car with one of them?
> The chances are that they are just normal average drivers, no better or worse than the average, which is precisely what the average is...
> So their chances of having an accident is pretty unlikely. Now, let's add the knitting to the equation. Of all the drivers who have had an accident when their wives were knitting, how many of the knitting wives caused a severe injury to themselves or, heavens forbid, to their husband? I reckon you are probably more likely to be killed by lightening, though I have not looked up the figures, I have to admit.
> I reckon these husbands either do not understand statistics or are ever so slightly controlling individuals. The man who is going to tell me when I can knit is not yet born!!!
> ...


LOVE your response!


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

pattibe said:


> I always knit in the car - as a passenger, of course. Only time I ever think about it is when I have a cable needle in my mouth...the most convenient place to keep it handy.....if we got in an accident, would the cable needle get lodged in my palate? Other than that, what could possibly be unsafe while knitting in the car? I have a friend who shall remain nameless who knits at red lights - she is the driver.


You must have long waits at the lights,here you wouldn't have time to pick it up,but if you did you'd get a fine for taking your hands off the wheel! I couldn't not knit,as a passenger of course! I get bored easily. ????


----------



## Sierrakj (Oct 8, 2014)

When my husband and I are in the car we both drive. Shot gun looks for trouble ahead. 4 eyes on the road are better than two when you are 65. If Im in the back seat or on a bus, knit on!


----------



## maryfrommanteo (Oct 3, 2016)

Okay. I know I'm being very verbal today, but this is an old joke and it hits on the subject! A woman is driving along at a rather high speed, knitting like mad. A trooper comes up behind her, then parallel to her, and yells, "Pull over!" She shakes her head and says, "No, it's a scarf." Okay. Think I'll do a bit of laundry.


----------



## wendy n (Jul 23, 2015)

I always knit when a passenger. Love passing the time this way on a long journey. Occasionally thought that it may be dangerous as I also hold the cable needle in my mouth. Have stopped this now. Just in case but will never stop knitting in the car.


----------



## Mary480 (Jan 1, 2013)

When I drive (or sit) in Atlanta traffic, my car project is always in my lap. I knit when not moving .... My current car knit is the Verduri shawl, all garter! I've been doing this for years!


----------



## Linda5251 (Apr 28, 2014)

Agree!!!! Best answer along with the one about said husband not getting enough attention. 
My marriage would never had lasted 43 yrs if my husband "didn't allow" things!!!


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

I always knit (circular needles) or crochet as a passenger in the car and will continue to do so. Less of a danger than spilling hot coffee on yourself! LOL


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Mary480 said:


> When I drive (or sit) in Atlanta traffic, my car project is always in my lap. I knit when not moving .... My current car knit is the Verduri shawl, all garter! I've been doing this for years!


I don't know if that is legal in America but I don't think that it is in Australia.


----------



## Lena B (Aug 15, 2015)

Prob was I read needle maybe punctuating the air bag if in an accident 
I always knit on long trips get so much done


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

I will admit to having had a knitting related accident in the car. We hit a pothole while I was pushing stitches down the needle on my steel tip circular sock needles (I'm working on a size 0) and put it through my fingertip. Said a few unprintable words, put a bandaid on and kept going. Did it again a few days later sitting on my couch.

In his "spare" time, DH is an EMT/firefighter for the town and he drives everything like it has red lights and sirens. I don't mind dying in a car accident I just don't want to see it coming, so I've knit in the car for years. The biggest problem is if I'm supposed to be navigating, he doesn't pay attention to what I tell him.


----------



## craftynanababs (Sep 8, 2016)

Nannycatx3 said:


> I have never thought about safety issues related to knitting in a car. I suppose there might be a small chance of poking yourself with a needle if you're in a serious accident. For me, the benefits of knitting outweigh the risks. I'm taking my knitting!


Ditto!


----------



## joankav (Nov 7, 2012)

LinaJO said:


> joankav said:
> 
> 
> > Blarney Woolen Mill was across the road from the castle and I was politely asked to please go in there and get some wool ... [/quote
> ...


----------



## pattymea (Apr 5, 2017)

I often knit/crochet in the car when we are on long driving trips, have completed several afghans and small projects.


----------



## Dottie Kon (Mar 29, 2012)

Staying in bed isn't always safe....you could fall out or the ceiling could come down on you! LOL! I always knit in the car unless my husband needs help navigating in a busy area. Other than that, the GPS guides him. I HATE long trips (always worried about having a bathroom within a short distance if I should need it) so knitting helps keep my mind on other things. I'm sure I miss some beautiful scenery but my calmness is more important to me and I get some projects done at the same time. Crocheting would be better because only 1 stitch is involved and the hook is shorter but I would say do whatever you want to do so long as it makes YOU happy. Don't ever let someone tell you what you can and cannot do!!


----------



## Dottie Kon (Mar 29, 2012)

BlueBerry36 said:


> Never did any of that in a car. High speed an kissing probably more dangerous..


I don't think I would be kissing anyone who didn't allow me to knit in the car! High speed? Yes...to get back home to my knitting.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

I knit when on a car ride. I use circular needles for everything and I do not think they would be an issue in case of an accident. I will continue to knit.


----------



## rmhubbard (Jan 8, 2017)

After being married 35 years my husband started telling me what to do.(Well, I kept the house after the divorce) and I don't have that problem any more. Side effect: I no longer have migraines either.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Upon a little internet searching, it seems that the danger lies in the deployment of the air bags. One site suggests turning off the passenger airbag (have no idea how to do this) when someone is knitting. I don't knit in the car because it makes me car sick, so it's not an issue with us. Don't think my husband has ever forbidden me to do something unless it involves medications (he is a pharmacist!).


----------



## joankav (Nov 7, 2012)

rmhubbard said:


> After being married 35 years my husband started telling me what to do.(Well, I kept the house after the divorce) and I don't have that problem any more. Side effect: I no longer have migraines either.


Atta girl


----------



## Reinharv (Apr 8, 2016)

Maybe this is more of a concern with holding sharp needles that could stab the knitter if the car stops suddenly. I think it's a bit of a stretch but some folks are over cautious.


----------



## dragonflyjoy (Apr 8, 2017)

I can see if your blocking his side mirrors as I read magazines and so on but knitting he rather I did but also listen to him talk keep eye on traffic and its him wanting my attention .... By the way fishing poles ??? That ice chest ??? The things we carry in our cars are all potential flying objects in our cars that can hurt us in accidents so chances are 50/50 ... Rather be knitting then back seat driver ... Which one do he want??? After a time they will say okay honey knit


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

maryfrommanteo said:


> Okay. I know I'm being very verbal today, but this is an old joke and it hits on the subject! A woman is driving along at a rather high speed, knitting like mad. A trooper comes up behind her, then parallel to her, and yells, "Pull over!" She shakes her head and says, "No, it's a scarf." Okay. Think I'll do a bit of laundry.


Very good!!!


----------



## danny0725 (Nov 3, 2015)

I am a terrible passenger, even with my husband who is a great driver. It's a control issue since if I see something ahead of us I'm powerless to do anything. It makes my husband crazy, although after 27 years he's gotten more tolerant. 
The point of this is he's THRILLED if I knit in the car because then I'm not watching the road. And I reach our destination a whole lot calmer too!


----------



## dragonflyjoy (Apr 8, 2017)

Lol ????????


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

Linda5251 said:


> Agree!!!! Best answer along with the one about said husband not getting enough attention.
> My marriage would never had lasted 43 yrs if my husband "didn't allow" things!!!


A 43 years marriage is quite something - congratulations!!! 
Now this answer got me thinking about statistics again... The divorce rate for a first marriage is around 50%, meaning that 50% of marriages die of their wonderful death. I don't know what the average length of such a marriage is, but definitely not 43 years, that's for sure!!! The risk of an fatal knitting car accident is infinitely smaller. So where the moral of the story may well be to try the marriage, statistics tells us to knit as a driver in a car but not to get married :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: 
You'll all have to agree that it makes perfect statistical sense LOL!!!


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

I think husbands are much more safe driving in a car with a knitter. I just have to hold a needle up, shake it a bit, give him that look and he follows directions much better.


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

rmhubbard said:


> After being married 35 years my husband started telling me what to do.(Well, I kept the house after the divorce) and I don't have that problem any more. Side effect: I no longer have migraines either.


Oh! I am very sorry for you, but perhaps you may be happier now. Statistics also tells us that 75% of divorces are initiated by the women...


----------



## knittingwitch (Dec 6, 2011)

I always knit when travelling never thought about having an accident and I use straights
I get funny looks when at traffic lights but who cares I'm doing something I enjoy doing


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

If you are alive, you are going to have risk. We, in the good ole USA use to be free to decide just how much risk we wanted to take in life. Now, most of our risk choice has been legislated away. If you are in an accident, is it because you were watching the scenery so you should wear blinders, what if your purse flies off the floor and bonks you on the head, maybe you should keep your purse in the trunk. What about the coat hanger that is on the side hook, it could fly off and poke you. What if your seat belt crushes your ribs and your airbag breaks your nose? Who is monitoring the cars around you. Are you going to choose to live in a cocoon (knitted of course) of fear or live in abundance?


----------



## dragonflyjoy (Apr 8, 2017)

Thank you husbands want your attention is all ... And more than glad to ... Than be enored later ... And so I do both .. Happy hubby happy life .. He stops what he is doing to listen to me ... So happy wife happy life


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

He had best worry about himself. I knit when I please and it would please me to knit in the car as a passenger.


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

Ellie RD said:


> My husband does not want me to knit in the car. His reasoning -- if the airbag is punctured, I have lost my first line of protection. We have never been in a serious car accident, but with all of the crazy, distracted drivers on the road now - not sure that we will be able to maintain a perfect record!


This whole "puncturing the airbag" idea is silly. The airbags are concealed inside protective coverings; typically semi-rigid plastic. In addition, they are not like balloons that can be deflated by stabbing them. They are constructed of very fine wire mesh, all folded up in a tight little package. Inflation occurs very briefly in a crash situation, when a cartridge of gun powder explodes and triggers the inflation mechanism. The air bag inflates instantaneously, and immediately deflates, having served its purpose. This is your science lesson for the day.
Now for my personal opinion: the husband should be concerned that the only air bag in danger of being punctured would be HIM!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Nannycatx3 said:


> I wondered about that "husband doesn't allow" part, too. That would not fly in my house!


Ditto! If one is old enough to be married, one is not subject to the orders of that spouse.

On the other hand, when I am the passenger, I'm expected to be the navigator, double eyes for red lights, cars not stopping at cross streets ahead, where to turn, etc., so I wouldn't get much knitting done. And on interstates, I love to look at the scenery. :sm01:


----------



## WI Grandma (Sep 2, 2014)

I always knit in the car. My husband is not a great conversationalist when traveling and I would be bored to death if I didn't keep busy doing something. I can't sleep and just watching out the window makes me dizzy.


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm actually more concerned about my eyeglasses cutting into my face if the airbag deploys.


----------



## I love lace (Aug 9, 2016)

I take a project everywhere. I may or may not work on it. I think knitting as a passenger is easier than counted cross-stitch, which I have done. 
If one is using circular needles wouldn't the cable provide give and not pierce anything?


----------



## migrammy (Feb 26, 2012)

Always knit as a passenger. Husband reminds me about the time we were driving from Chicago back to Detroit during the winter. Roads were snow covered and icy, trucks in median rolled over. Instead of saying anything I just continued knitting. He said the more nervous I got the faster the needles were clicking.


----------



## migrammy (Feb 26, 2012)

Always knit as a passenger. Husband reminds me about the time we were driving from Chicago back to Detroit during the winter. Roads were snow covered and icy, trucks in median rolled over. Instead of saying anything I just continued knitting. He said the more nervous I got the faster the needles were clicking.


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

One time, just one time I have heard of a vehicle related knitting accident. The owner of our local yarn shop went somewhere and placed her knitting(on DPN's) on the little pocket in her driver side door thinking it would fit there perfectly. It did, sort of. When she returned to her car she forgot about the project and closed the door as she got in her car. The needles had shifted and one of them pierced her calf and bent. The story came up because when she opened her shop her husband framed her x-ray and hung it in her shop. True story. Only real one I know of.


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

migrammy said:


> Always knit as a passenger. Husband reminds me about the time we were driving from Chicago back to Detroit during the winter. Roads were snow covered and icy, trucks in median rolled over. Instead of saying anything I just continued knitting. He said the more nervous I got the faster the needles were clicking.


Aaaaahhhh!!! but do they clack???


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Many stitches have been knit on circs while I was the passenger. Recently my DH and I enjoyed a drive to central Texas where the wild flowers were blooming. That was worth putting the knitting down. I also fold the project when we come to a city or interesting small town. Only once did my DH ask me to help him. Of course, I put down my knitting & helped him. He usually asks if I have my knitting before we pull out of the driveway.


----------



## kiqi (Nov 16, 2016)

I can't knit or read in a moving car, I get sick, like seasickness. If I could, my husband would be fine with it.


----------



## grandi15 (Jul 12, 2016)

mousepotato said:


> (I don't mind dying in a car accident I just don't want to see it coming)


I'm that way too, but I'm not comfortable with the idea of knitting in the car either, although I do have my projects with me to do at our arrival somewhere. So for almost 46 years I've been reading books out loud to my husband while he drives. I can't begin to estimate how many books we've read and discussed together. It not only makes the drive seem shorter, but stimulates conversation and expressing how we feel about what different characters do or say or feel.

This was the first book we ever read together, a real heartwrencher, not for sissies:

the Mothers Hardcover - June 1, 2004 
by Vardis Fisher (Author)

I really miss this now. I can no longer get into our Dodge caravan, so we recently purchased a used Dial-a-Ride type bus with a wheelchair lift, and I have to sit behind him where the chair anchors are, and the bus is too loud for reading. If we try to read at home, he can't stay awake unless he has something to do with his hands, so I've been teasing him about learning to knit or crochet to keep himself awake to listen. :sm02:


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

marthat said:


> This topic was discussed at a yarn group recently. The husbands of several friends do not want/allow them to knit on trips for safety reasons. I keep a small project in the car so I CAN knit. Neither my husband nor I have given much thought to what might happen in case of an accident. Opinions/thoughts on this.?


I can't see a problem there and if it was I would just sit in the back seat.


----------



## belly164 (Sep 11, 2014)

I always knit when we go on long journeys stops any arguing ( I am a bit of a back seat driver).


----------



## bevnz (Nov 29, 2012)

I have heard of an accident, the needle went into the ladies chest. However the doctors discovered a more serious problem while receiving medical care, cancer, which untreated would of cost her her life. So in fact the needle accident saved her life. She is well now and still knitting in a car, on a bus or in a airplane.

I agree with Nannycatx3 on "husband doesn't allow" .............


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

I have knit while a passenger--keeps my nerves much calmer as traffic is so hectic these days--more often, now, I always have a book with me!! Has anyone ever checked the percentage of accidents where the passenger is knitting/crocheting? At least we weren't texting--while driving!! Look at the percentage of car deaths with texting/being on phone! Terrible!


----------



## Rucia (Mar 4, 2015)

mlab said:


> Statistics come in very handy in these sorts of discussions, I reckon. What are the chances of the various husbands having an accident? Are they such bad or reckless drivers that their record of having their wives killed in a car accident is such that no wife should ever sit in a car with one of them?
> The chances are that they are just normal average drivers, no better or worse than the average, which is precisely what the average is...
> So their chances of having an accident is pretty unlikely. Now, let's add the knitting to the equation. Of all the drivers who have had an accident when their wives were knitting, how many of the knitting wives caused a severe injury to themselves or, heavens forbid, to their husband? I reckon you are probably more likely to be killed by lightening, though I have not looked up the figures, I have to admit.
> I reckon these husbands either do not understand statistics or are ever so slightly controlling individuals. The man who is going to tell me when I can knit is not yet born!!!
> ...


Im with you MLAB... It's like... DO NOT knit in a plane, you can get hurt!!!!!
.I started to knit after my husband said" please read and let me drive"... I cannot read in a car, I get carsick, so I started to crochet, but I didn't enjoyed it, so I switch to knitting, and whola!!! I was in love with it.... Still Im a beginner and Im learning to do a sweater for my grand daughter......


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

to grandi15: Great idea--however, my husband and I have such different tastes in books--would never work for us. Even with tapes (yes, we still have these!), he enjoys motivational tapes--I get bored easily listening to them--even thought there is a lot of great information on them!! I'll just stick to my book reading--or watching the scenery whiz by! :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

grandi15 said:


> I'm that way too, but I'm not comfortable with the idea of knitting in the car either, although I do have my projects with me to do at our arrival somewhere. So for almost 46 years I've been reading books out loud to my husband while he drives. I can't begin to estimate how many books we've read and discussed together. It not only makes the drive seem shorter, but stimulates conversation and expressing how we feel about what different characters do or say or feel.
> 
> This was the first book we ever read together, a real heartwrencher, not for sissies:
> 
> ...


How wonderful to have had this relationship!!!


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

Rucia said:


> Im with you MLAB... It's like... DO NOT knit in a plane, you can get hurt!!!!!
> .I started to knit after my husband said" please read and let me drive"... I cannot read in a car, I get carsick, so I started to crochet, but I didn't enjoyed it, so I switch to knitting, and whola!!! I was in love with it.... Still Im a beginner and Im learning to do a sweater for my grand daughter......


Could not read in the car either. Would also get car sick. I do most of the driving if we are both in the car, so I hardly knit, but if he drives, he can't talk at the same time. He has Asperger syndrome and can only concentrate on one thing at a time, so I would knit, but usually I drive and he just sits and says not a word for however long it takes. He won't drive in London - too hectic and he won't drive on the continent because they drive on the right... I say nothing anymore and just do the driving... He means well, but communication is not his forte, bless him!


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

I've always knitted if I'm a passenger and on a longish trip and if anyone had tried to forbid me they would have been told where to go!!!


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

Had one "gentleman" friend who asked me not to knit in my car when he was driving because he was worried about getting hurt by a needle in case of an accident. What was the use in having him drive then? There were other reasons to break off our relationship. Better off without him. Way better off.


----------



## dmbt (Jan 15, 2013)

marthat said:


> This topic was discussed at a yarn group recently. The husbands of several friends do not want/allow them to knit on trips for safety reasons. I keep a small project in the car so I CAN knit. Neither my husband nor I have given much thought to what might happen in case of an accident. Opinions/thoughts on this.?


I always knit when a passenger I thought of the dangers, but how often have you heard of it happening, so let's just enjoy it and go with the odds! I've made many pairs of socks and given them as a gift to whom we were visiting or staying with. As far as my hubby telling me not to, he knows if he tried that I definitely would!! LOL


----------



## danisamson (Jan 3, 2015)

knityknot said:


> I knit and crochet in the car on long journeys always ask dh if he minds me doing my knitting always the same answer no of course not why should I mind.


All men are different, but mine's a bit territorial: definitely prefers me NOT to knit in the passenger seat because he thinks I'm ignoring him and feels I can't hold a conversation while I'm knitting. Oh, but it's quite alright for him to read a book and ignore ME while I'm driving, and he gets irritated if I want to talk to him. So, I usually trade seats with one of the kids in the back seat if we're on a long drive and I can knit to my heart's content. I would think most hubbies prefer to drive in silence or with the radio and not have their wives/partners ramble on. Interesting topic!


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

It's not only how good a driver the husband is, it's how good drivers are in the hundreds or thousands of cars you follow, pass or have them pass you. I think, we are mostly, on KP, older generation types, so driving can be worse than when we were younger but, other than that there can be hundreds of scenarios for and against, knitting in the car. No one of them really proves anything. As imn, are there any statistics on car accidents with a person knitting in the car and were there any injuries from the needles? I haven't ever heard of any either way.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

A woman who knits in the car (I am one) is less likely to talk or distract her husband who is therefore less likely to have an accident. A man who tells his wife she cannot knit in the car is more likely to be argued with by his wife or beaten about the head by her and is therefore more likely to have an accident. Ergo, it is safer to knit in the car than not to knit in the car. I therefore rest my case your honor.


----------



## sutclifd (Feb 26, 2013)

Just strikes me that it is much safer to be the passenger who is knitting than the driver who is knitting...........


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

old-viking-girl said:


> I do think it's dangerous to knit in the car. If you must, at least use a circular needle,...
> :sm16:


That sounds like common sense, but is it? Have you or anyone on this list ever seen an article in a newspaper or a news item on TV of radio that relates such an event? I never have. I wonder how many have. Perception of a risk does not necessarily mean reality of a risk. Is there a risk? Clearly theoretically yes. But what is the risk that we are willing to take? We take risks all the time but perhaps are not that aware of them all the time. Total risk aversion is dimly not possible. 
But if course, we make a choice. I would not force anyone to knit in a car, but I would be happy with the very small risk that I perceive.


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

sutclifd said:


> Just strikes me that it is much safer to be the passenger who is knitting than the driver who is knitting...........


Oh yes!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Fan-Knit (Nov 10, 2015)

I knit in my car and will not stop doing so, but it has crossed my mind if the driver stops suddenly, etc. I lower my knitting/needles as close to my laps as possible so that if something happens, I will quickly drop it. If you worry, use bamboo needles.


----------



## nanamags (Jan 19, 2017)

Knit in the car when ever I can, never think of the danger, (if there are any)

Pattibe, stick your cable needle under your watch strap or behind your ear much safer than your mouth.


----------



## boleksiak (Dec 16, 2013)

I just got home from a 3100 mile trip to visit my daughter. We drove from Ohio to Austin, Tx and stopped in Gatlinburg TN on the way home with our two cairn terriers in the back seat. I made several knit hats on the way when I was not driving. I would have gone nuts otherwise.

Bev O
Aurora, Ohio


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

I alway's knit when we go on long trips, i'm a nervous traveler it helps with that..only with my circular's


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

pattibe said:


> I always knit in the car - as a passenger, of course. Only time I ever think about it is when I have a cable needle in my mouth...the most convenient place to keep it handy.....if we got in an accident, would the cable needle get lodged in my palate? Other than that, what could possibly be unsafe while knitting in the car? I have a friend who shall remain nameless who knits at red lights - she is the driver.


Have you heard about the pattern for a "Cable Needle Keeper Ring"? I'm attaching a file with the pattern. I've been using mine for a while now and I love it. I've made and gifted several to my knitting friends and they love it, too. It's also a handy place to stick your tapestry needle when you're working in ends and need both hands to find the next one.

Sorry I can't include a picture; I don't have one in the right format. Aloha... Bev


----------



## marthat (Jun 23, 2016)

Brawler, thanks for the link. What a clever idea.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

I'd go crazy if I weren't working on something. Probably worse than an accident IMHO.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

blawler said:


> Have you heard about the pattern for a "Cable Needle Keeper Ring"? I'm attaching a file with the pattern. I've been using mine for a while now and I love it. I've made and gifted several to my knitting friends and they love it, too. It's also a handy place to stick your tapestry needle when you're working in ends and need both hands to find the next one.
> 
> Sorry I can't include a picture; I don't have one in the right format. Aloha... Bev


What a clever item! Thanks for the info.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

saukvillesu said:


> I used to get car sick, but now, as long as I am in the front seat, and don't look down too long, I'm fine. I plan uncomplicated projects for trips so I look up often during stretches of stockinette stitch. Working on larger needles (8 - 10) also makes it easier to knit without looking much. We just returned from a two week trip, with each way approximately 1300 miles. I knit most of the way, and have several completed projects as a result. My husband (driving) might point out something ahead or off to the side that he wants me to see, and usually I can say, "yes, I see (or saw) that". I also see things he does not see, and can warn him. Knitting helps pass the time, produces something tangible, still allows conversation, and is easily stowed before a stop. I see no safety concern with knitting. As a matter of fact, I see more problems with the non-knitting passengers in front seat that like to put their bare feet up on the dash in front of them. Drives me nuts!! A sudden stop (or worse) could easily break a leg and I would think those legs could interfere with the air bags if deployed. Thanks for allowing me to vent!


Feet on dash board are not likely to interfere with the air bags... but could easily cause serious injury to legs, chest, face when air bag explodes outward pushing those legs, knees into the body, in the event of an accident.... And I am guilty of putting feet on dash every now and then when on a very long car ride.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

marthat said:


> This topic was discussed at a yarn group recently. The husbands of several friends do not want/allow them to knit on trips for safety reasons. I keep a small project in the car so I CAN knit. Neither my husband nor I have given much thought to what might happen in case of an accident. Opinions/thoughts on this.?


When my husband was alive & we made frequent cross country road trips, I literally would knit my way across. What safety issues are issues? Maybe with straight needles there is an issue, but, I only knit with circulars. It's not like the passenger has to pay as close attention to the road as the driver does.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I always knit in the car..... Circulars do make for a safer situation but I was knitting in the car long before I had circular needles. My husband is happy to have me occupied instead of gripping the door handle when he does something that makes me nervous. He just didn't like the clicking when I used aluminum needles many years ago. I do find that lace or something with lots of knit togethers, etc. is not the best road project. Now for a true story.... to show that there ARE some dangers. A woman was going to a friend's to knit and had her needles out in her hand when she slipped on ice and fell, shoving needle into chest. I don't see this happening in a car..... but I have thought that, if anything were to happen, DROP the needles immediately... They can't hurt you if they are not secured. Better the project get messed up than me!!!


----------



## Nannycatx3 (Apr 13, 2017)

Brennalou said:


> I have found that the only "danger" in my car-knitting is the chance of my yarn getting dirty if it falls on the floormat! I have made dozens of baby hats while my husband drives.


I put my yarn in a gallon size ziplock bag. If it falls on the floor, no worries, no dirt, no extra germs!


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

I have knitted and crocheted in the car for 35 years and never had a problem. I usually have circulars because typically I make an easy pattern afghan.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

I knit or crochet in the car every time we go somewhere and
I am not the driver. There almost always a small project
that lives in the car until it is finished. When we are going
somewhere, my husband will ask do you have your knitting?


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Anyone who's been in an accident in which the airbag has deployed can tell you that the event is extremely violent. It has to be: Airbags need to get in front of the person they're protecting and fully inflate before that person makes contact with something more harmful than the airbag itself. The average driver's side airbag inflates in 20 to 30 milliseconds, exploding out of its housing at 200 miles per hour (322 kilometers per hour) [sources: Huffman, DMV]. In fact, the technology used to deploy airbags is similar to the technology in some rocket boosters.
Airbags exert a lot of force, so it is possible to be hurt by one. Sitting too close to a deploying airbag can result in burns and injuries. Using an airbag without a seatbelt or having something between you and the airbag (like a pet, a glass bottle or even a cell phone) can also result in serious injury. The people most at risk of death from airbag deployment are children and small adults, because their bodies can't take the force. Moreover, most children ride in child safety seats, which aren't designed for use with airbags. Seat type and positioning can also put a child at risk. Rear-facing child safety seats, for example, should never be used in the front seat of a car because an airbag could cause serious injury or death if it strikes the back of the seat.
http://auto.howstuffworks.com/car-driving-safety/safety-regulatory-devices/can-airbags-kill-you.htm

I knew a friend who was knitting. It pushed the knitting needle into her heart and she died. She would have survived otherwise. Don't knit and drive. 
https://www.datalounge.com/thread/9503445-has-anyone-ever-had-an-airbag-inflate-on-them-


----------



## nanaakb1 (Mar 9, 2017)

The danger is not the accident necessarily but the injury resulting if the air bags go off.


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

Absolutely always knit & crochet in the car....hubby isn't much of a talker and I'd rather he keep his concentration on the driving & the road, so I say knit away....


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Chezl said:


> ... I knew a friend who was knitting. It pushed the knitting needle into her heart and she died. She would have survived otherwise. Don't knit and drive. ...


Straight needle, double-pointed, or circular?


----------



## Wee Ann (Jun 15, 2013)

I would just love to be able to knit (or crochet or even read), in the car. The problem is not my husband, but the fact that if I try to do any of these things I get nauseous. (I'm not sure I spelled that right, but you know what I mean!). I am sure if it were not for my stomach, this would be a safe occupation.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

LunaDragon said:


> I had to laugh as I do not remember who posted this video of a woman crocheting but it made me think of this.
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/video/news/video-1247771/Female-driver-caught-doing-CROCHET-driving-fast-lane.html


Presumably, it's a self-driving car.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

I have an ex husband who became an ex because he tried ordering me around. I knit in the car all the time, my SO encourages me to knit because he knows I enjoy it. I am more concerned about being bashed in the head by any of the loose stuff in the passenger cabin of the car; the umbrella, the winter boots, the coffee cup, my purse. I'll take my chances on the fluke accident with knitting needles over giving up knitting for several hours a week.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

All of life is balancing risk vs reward. Yes, deploying air bags is a risk, but one I am willing to take in order to have several more hours each week to knit.


----------



## knitsiptink (Dec 14, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> I must be having a senior moment because I don't get why circular needles are safer than straights in everyone's minds. The points are the dangerous parts and all knitting needles have them.


but the tips are shorter and a full length straight needle could theoretically impale you where as the circular would more likely collapse than jam into anything.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I am always knitting in the car. In fact if I am not knitting my husband thinks something is wrong.


----------



## Senjia (Nov 22, 2013)

I never had a problem knitting or crocheting in the car when my husband was driving. It was relaxing for me and made a long trip shorter. Of course, I travel alone now because my husband passed away 6 1/2 years ago, but if I am with friends and they are driving. I take my projects with me. I'd continue what you have been doing as long as you feel comfortable doing it.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Straight needle, double-pointed, or circular?


No idea, it didn't say.


----------



## LinaJO (Mar 27, 2016)

Ms. Joan...

that sounds like one very happy family! :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## psmithone (Jun 6, 2011)

I asked 'Siri" and she had no statistics of anyone being hurt by knitting needles in a car accident. But the odds of dying in a car accident are 1 in 113. if you text while driving you increase your chances by six times which is the same as driving after 4 beers. So no drinking, texting and knitting while driving!


----------



## Granny Jo (Mar 24, 2014)

marthat said:


> This topic was discussed at a yarn group recently. The husbands of several friends do not want/allow them to knit on trips for safety reasons. I keep a small project in the car so I CAN knit. Neither my husband nor I have given much thought to what might happen in case of an accident. Opinions/thoughts on this.?


I wouldn't use long straight aluminum needles, but I always carry plastic or acrylic circular needles and a small project like a dishcloth, or scrubby or something to keep my mind occupied so I don't yell at the driver so much. ~smile~ I use these on planes also, and take a project with me to every doctor's appointment, car appointment, or while waiting for grandchildren's sports events I have to deal with. It passes the time of day, starts conversations, and if I finish the project while there, I give it to someone else who is waiting.


----------



## 5th Angel (Jul 16, 2012)

Went on a long road trip with a non-knitting friend. She told me I could knit in her car with straight needles, but not circular. Just shows you how much knitting knowledge she possessed. Needless to say, we aren't friends any longer. She was just way to controlling for me.


----------



## mollyb44 (Nov 11, 2013)

I knit on long road trips because 1) it keeps me busy 2) I don't see what my husband is doing. He is a retired truck driver and still thinks the road belongs to him and gets upset when slow drivers insist on staying in the left passing Kane after they have passed a car. He mumbles and grumbles at them, I just say "they can't hear you, but I can, so stop it" and I keep knitting. He calms down after I tell him, nicely, to shut up! Lol


----------



## Sandra Jo (Mar 3, 2017)

Sounds like there's some awful bossy husbands out there. Stand your ground all you knitters!!


----------



## Cru (May 18, 2013)

With me, it depends on the road we are traveling, with lots of curves or pot holes I put the knitting down.


----------



## GrandmaZo (Apr 9, 2017)

I never thought about taking my knitting with me but I will now. I use circulars, prefer them. As for hubby telling me not to do something..... only once! He got away with it because of course that rarity occurred, he was right I was wrong...grrrh! Standing on the cliffs on Orkney, it was very windy, I was trying to get a good couple of photos for the album and didn't realise how close I was to the edge. He told me to get back, I said don't tell me what to do! Then he proceeded to remind me that the wind was strong enough to catch me and take me over.... eek I soon put a break on the verbal come backs.....after he said who would drive us home if you were gone...grrrrr... he was joking.. I think ????


----------



## Julia.diligence (Apr 6, 2017)

I always have a project in the car. We call it "the save the marriage project." I get really stressed in high traffic (we are in Toronto), so the project helps me stay focused on something else, and not my husband's driving, and the driving of everyone else.


----------



## Laurel Victoria (Jan 29, 2017)

Reading your reply just *made* my day! Thanks for the chuckle. xo


----------



## Laurel Victoria (Jan 29, 2017)

Love it!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

5th Angel said:


> Went on a long road trip with a non-knitting friend. She told me I could knit in her car with straight needles, but not circular. Just shows you how much knitting knowledge she possessed. Needless to say, we aren't friends any longer. She was just way to controlling for me.


I have one such controlling friend. Thankfully, she moved back to Germany decades ago. Friendship made up of greeting cards and the rare phone call, I can deal with. When I finally caved to her and my husband's requests that we go visit her in Germany, he _finally_ understood why I wasn't anxious to visit her. I don't take kindly to controllers; he even less so. No second visit upcoming, thanks be!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Cru said:


> With me, it depends on the road we are traveling, with lots of curves or pot holes I put the knitting down.


If I stopped knitting due to the presence of potholes, I'd never knit a stitch in *this* city!


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

I knit on long rides in the car, never given it any thought. And if my husband wouldn't "allow" it, I guess I wouldn't go with him.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

pattibe said:


> I always knit in the car - as a passenger, of course. Only time I ever think about it is when I have a cable needle in my mouth...the most convenient place to keep it handy.....if we got in an accident, would the cable needle get lodged in my palate? Other than that, what could possibly be unsafe while knitting in the car? I have a friend who shall remain nameless who knits at red lights - she is the driver.


Well, as mentioned, air bags do not inflate, they explode. Having had it happen, I can tell you that you won't know what happened, it is so fast. Not trying to tell you what to do but to answer your question.....absolutely. The cable needle will be shot through you like a bullet. I advise you to find another place to hold it.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

azkcoups said:


> I don't think knitting in the car is a good idea. In the event of an accident, the needle could become a projectile & with the sharp point could do damage to the occupants of the car. Accidents may not be common, but they do happen. As far as "not allowing" someone to knit in the car, do you "allow" passengers who don't wear seatbelts, smoke, ride with hands or feet sticking out the window or engage in other activities that you consider unsafe. The driver does have some responsibility to ensure the passengers are safe. I do think however that a husband would be wise to use a different choice of words when discussing the matter with his wife.


Yes ma'am!


----------



## Plays with Fibers (Nov 30, 2015)

antiqueone said:


> As my DH is no longer on earth, I still heard him chuckle at the thought of "not allowing" me to do anything. As to the safety of knitting while a passenger, it would be a lot safer than the reactions of a friend who occasionally rides with me....as we approach a stop sign, slowly getting ready to stop, she is already screaming and grabbing my arm yelling "there's a car coming"........instant heart attack!! Knitting is safer.


Grabbing the driver?? What a fool! When I'm driving, any passenger daring to grab my arm would get a swift elbow to the face. As for my husband dictating what I may or not may not do, that day has not arrived. Perhaps one day if I am deep in the dementia of very old age. On that day they might still want to make certain the emasculator is safely hidden.


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

marthat said:


> This topic was discussed at a yarn group recently. The husbands of several friends do not want/allow them to knit on trips for safety reasons. I keep a small project in the car so I CAN knit. Neither my husband nor I have given much thought to what might happen in case of an accident. Opinions/thoughts on this.?


I'm with the many posters who can't imagine their husbands "allowing" anything. I often knit on a city bus or subway, or on a longer trip by plane or railroad train. I find it impossible to knit in the car when DH is driving, though. He's a more aggressive driver than he thinks he is, and the jerks and bumps make for poor knitting, indeed.


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

antiqueone said:


> As my DH is no longer on earth, I still heard him chuckle at the thought of "not allowing" me to do anything. As to the safety of knitting while a passenger, it would be a lot safer than the reactions of a friend who occasionally rides with me....as we approach a stop sign, slowly getting ready to stop, she is already screaming and grabbing my arm yelling "there's a car coming"........instant heart attack!! Knitting is safer.


Yikes! Grabbing the driver? That's dangerous enough that I don't think I'd be willing to drive her anywhere - so I guess that's something I would not "allow."


----------



## bossybritches (Jan 3, 2013)

Right answer and hilarious, as it should be. I've had accidents with DPNs (US#3) but I still find it hard to imagine those husbands being fearful of the aforementioned scenario. It's just too funny. Remind me to tell you about one of two memorable events related to being stabbed by my own DPNs. It's funny now, after the fact, but at the time it was sheer panic and pain. Aaarrghhh...

I often wonder if any of you ladies have ever impaled yourself with your knitting needles.


----------



## sward0 (Apr 23, 2017)

Love to crochet when riding. I have a long commute and crochet simple items and patterns at red lights. I arrive home much less stressed. I love having something to do other than stare at the driver next to me. Sometimes I will even have one smile at me. I know they wish they were doing productive. Many weeks, it is the only time I can make to do my needlework. Thank heaven for red lights!
Also, have been a first responder and NEVER seen an injury from knitting needles in an accident.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

marthat said:


> This topic was discussed at a yarn group recently. The husbands of several friends do not want/allow them to knit on trips for safety reasons. I keep a small project in the car so I CAN knit. Neither my husband nor I have given much thought to what might happen in case of an accident. Opinions/thoughts on this.?


I would tell these men, if you don't allow me to knit while being the passenger, then I will constantly tell you 
how to drive, and what speed you should be doing, and your following to close to the other cars....

I think they would keep there opinions to themselves.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

ADW55 said:


> I would tell these men, if you don't allow me to knit while being the passenger, then I will constantly tell you
> how to drive, and what speed you should be doing, and your following to close to the other cars....
> 
> I think they would keep there opinions to themselves.[/quote
> ...


----------



## Sandra Jo (Mar 3, 2017)

ADW55
RIGHT ON!!
Sandra Jo, Sunriver


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

Ridiculous knit away in the car


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

I had a friend who would not allow his wife to knit when he was sitting in the living room. So she had to sit there doing nothing while he read the paper. My husband would never tell me what to do!! We are equals. Also, he is an EMT--so, if knitting in the car was a danger, I am sure that after 36 years of marriage he would have said something bout it by now. I use my own common sense to use circular needles in the car, as I do on planes.


----------



## Creative MaryAnn (Dec 10, 2016)

I think that those husbands don't want sharp "objects" needles flying around the inside of the car, in case of an accident.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Nannycatx3 said:


> I wondered about that "husband doesn't allow" part, too. That would not fly in my house!


Mine either!!!!!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

My late husband always asked me if I was feeling sick if I wasn't knitting in the car. He would never have told me I "wasn't allowed" to knit.


----------

